# Looking for a video review from the USA



## Forking Good Catapults (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Im quite new to this forum but have "Lurking" for a good few months..Im homeless and I have made naturals for about a year to make money ..So far so good..
I have saved up all my money and put it all into this years project...

I have a company called "Forking Good Catapults/Slingshots" ..And opened for business on Jan 1st 2012..

Now i am looking for people who have youtube channels etc to review some of my products .. Ideally worldwide but Also in the USA ..

If anybody is interested in doing a video review please let me know









Thanks for your time guys !

Paul @ FGC


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't speak for everyone, but there is no way I would attach my name and reputation to a company called "Forking Good Catapults". You really should rethink that name.


----------



## Forking Good Catapults (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome to the site Henry









Sorry about the link Hrawk ,Wasnt sure how else anybody could view what i was talking about , I have not found the sig editor yet


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Forking Good Catapults said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to the site Henry


You're welcome.

I am trying to do you a favor. I find the name offensive, and I am quite sure that many others do as well, but are too polite to tell you. I've told you and that should be the end of it.

I hope your new business is successful.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but there is no way I would attach my name and reputation to a company called "Forking Good Catapults". You really should rethink that name.


I agree with Henry. The name is BAD in many ways. If you figure out all the ways the name is bad, this may be a beginning to see the big picture of good business and marketing. Unless you prefer customers that think that degraded innuendo (language) and things attached to it is cool.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I will suggest a name (Forging Good Catapults)









[edit] My choice of name is bad it would suggest metal


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Forking Good Catapults said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to the site Henry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate, it's all good, welcome to the site.

There is a place in your profile where you can enter your website if you like, as well as MSN, Skype, contact details etc.

I like your designs, the 'Enforcer' I think it was looks very similar to my Dragon, so I know by looking at it it's going to be a good shooter.

If things take off for you, you may want to take a look at the sponsor tab up top of the page. It will detail what SSF can do for you in regards to advertising, dedicated forum for your company, vendors corner access etc.

Best of luck with the new venture!

ps. Yeah, maybe not the best name, maybe shortening it to FG Catapults or something similar ?


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Post Photos of your Slings Would be glad to test one them I myself have been shooting since i was about 10 years old,
Also I agree might wanna re-think that name. Something cool not sure I will think on that . Keep us posted se what happens count me in send me a tester or post your Photos.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The name doesn't bother me much, you're from the UK right? 
If that's true I wouldnt be surprised by a even more descriptive name








You're designs are very interesting, good luck with them, if no one else is interested in doing a review for you let me know. I've done a couple in the past.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Is the name offensive? Absolutely not. .. . . Just my two cents. I review slingshots a lot on my youtube channel. If you really need a review I would give an honest opinion.

That being said while I dont think the name is at all offensive I do think that a different name might be better. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the name myself.


----------



## Forking Good Catapults (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow thanks for the responses guys..

To be honest for the whole of the 1st year i have been making slingshots under this name..
I have never ever once had a bad thing said about it..In fact every single bit of feedback before i joined this forum was , Great name , Spot on with the company name.. I wish i had thought of it etc etc all from BIG slingshot makers themselves which a lot of you guys buy from ..

A little controversy is good !! So the name stays









Judging books by their covers n all that







Says a lot about the person









Thanks for the proper welcome Hrawk







Obviously a top mod









And thank you to all those who would offered to do a review... And actually stuck to the topic and question that was asked







Rather than slamming me for something that was not even mentioned ..On my 1st post on the site !!

All those who did , I shall send you guys a PM by the end of the day to speak to you about it, Conatct details to send them too etc









Thank you once again !!!









Paul @ FGC


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nobody slammed you, Paul. Not all of us have the same standards of what is acceptable. I was honest enough, as were several others, to tell you the name is a turn off for some people. Neither I, nor anyone else, made any personal comments about you. I would appreciate it if you would offer us the same courtesy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bit heavy-handed there Henry.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Bit heavy-handed there Henry.


I'll second that


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Bit heavy-handed there Henry.


Afraid I don't understand. How is stating my opinion "heavy handed"? The post was in response to this;



> Judging books by their covers n all that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavy handed would be if I took, or threatened to take, action as a moderator, which I did not and will not do. But being a moderator does not exempt my person from basic rules of courtesy. There were three personal attacks directed at me in the above quotes. I believe that, as a member of this forum, I have the right to ask people to not make such personal attacks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I didn't see your name mentioned. But I didn't mean you were heavy handed with your authority as a moderator. I meant that you were heavy handed with your opinions. Not all of us are as prissy. In fact it could be that few of us are.


----------



## Forking Good Catapults (Jan 2, 2012)

Very insecure there Henry..

The quoted sentences were not aimed at you personally ..

Judging books by their covers was aimed at anybody that wants to judge anything by its cover , name for eg .

The comment about Hrawk was simply a compliment from myself as he has shown he is just that from the second he interacted with me and the way he welcomed me to the site ..Thats a great Mod.. I also mod another slingshot site myself and would NEVER welcome somebody the way you did .. But thats just MY personal opinion ..

The 3rd comment.. Well you did slam me really didnt you ,

I asked for people who would pretty much like a free slingshot in return for a review and you replied with comments about attaching my name to something like that etc etc ..
Which i did not even retaliate too..

Its not really the way a "mod" should behave is it... Welcoming a new member to the site with his "personal" opinions on how that person should run his business ??

Sorry if you were offended by the comments that were NOT aimed at you .. That was not my intention ..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Forking Good Catapults said:


> Very insecure there Henry..
> 
> The quoted sentences were not aimed at you personally ..
> 
> ...


Don't act like we're stupid. sarcasm has been around for a looooong time, and it's been in panama for a while, Henry's seen it, I'm sure. we all know the direction in which those comments were pointed. As to opinions, they're the backbone of a great forum, and if you don't like it, why are you here? go to the "forum you moderate" and post there if you can't take and unfavorable response. Henry was civil in his post, you started with the snarky responses. and now you're getting butt hurt at the backlash. you come on asking for favors, and someone makes a suggestion you don't like, say thanks and ignore it if you don't like it. don't start a faceless battle. you're gonna sour people on your name, whatever it is. as to the name, i think that; in an industry that is primarily younger people (whose $$$ comes from mommy n daddy) i think the name would turn off mom and dad. just my opinion. but, it's from a guy named Pop Shot, so take it for what it is. best wishes in your venture


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

And this thread like many like it will grind and grind on until it turns to dust,sometimes its best just to let things lay instead of carrying on something that has two sides,both of which have rights and wrongs depending how you read into it.Adding more friction will only help it to grind to a halt,just my


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm asking everyone to take a deep breath and cool it. This is hardly something to get excited over. It will all work itself out and surely isn't something worth damaging friendships over. Please, let's all drop it.


----------



## Forking Good Catapults (Jan 2, 2012)

Excuse me ??
Wow some really insecure people in here..
I had heard this place had a bad rep , I can see why now.. Unbelievable , Really , You guys need to grow up ... Ill quite happily remove myself from this forum like many others have for obvious reasons..

Would a mod please remove my account ... Thank you ..
Thanks for your time ..

P.s if its sarcasm or an attack on Henry your looking for , Imagine how far Richard Branson would have got if Henry was the marketing manager for him with a name like Virgin huh







There you go , See the difference


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Virgin is not a suggestive (or offensive) term. Bye!

we'll miss your (not you're) excessive use of emoticons. maybe you could trade some in for a few apostrophes.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually, I think the name is quite clever, doesn't offend me at all. I've seen and heard worse in my 70 years. Nice looking product Paul.
Philly


----------



## Forking Good Catapults (Jan 2, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Actually, I think the name is quite clever, doesn't offend me at all. I've seen and heard worse in my 70 years. Nice looking product Paul.
> Philly


Thank you very much Philly sir


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...to be or not to be...this is the problem!
Words should be thought and well used, they are like a sword.
Someone said: "There is nothing outside a man which, by going into him, can defile him, but the things are which come out of him that contaminate".
That's very interesting.


----------

